# Fastest 2 man limit!



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

lines in at 4:35, 12 eyes (17 to 24 inches) by 5:35! Rocky river yesterday, 42 to 52 feet. Double orange crush and Lorain tan line stingers off a 3 set 60 back dipsey and 30 jet 85 back. Hope they stick around!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They aren't going anywhere lake is loaded they'll be around all summer


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We did 3 man limit out by the islands in just under an hour on Monday. Took longer to drive there lol


----------



## MONEYFISH (Feb 23, 2005)

Great Work. Is that 4:35 am or pm ?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

MONEYFISH said:


> Great Work. Is that 4:35 am or pm ?


Pm


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Got a three man limit yesterday in an hour and fifteen minutes out of edgewater. 
And we threw back anything under 17” which was about a dozen. Had a few 
8” ers. A few 12”s too. Which is GREAT to see so many year class fish!!


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Im heading out tomorrow afternoon after work out of Edgewater- solo trip - should be on the water around 5:30 or so - planning on spoons - maybe start out in 35’ or so.

Troll around 2.2-2.5 - will let you know how I do.


----------



## Erie Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

slashbait said:


> lines in at 4:35, 12 eyes (17 to 24 inches) by 5:35! Rocky river yesterday, 42 to 52 feet. Double orange crush and Lorain tan line stingers off a 3 set 60 back dipsey and 30 jet 85 back. Hope they stick around!


Great job Slashbait - when’s the fish fry.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

sounds like people are putting a fish in the box every 3-5 minutes, odnr says the average catch rate is 1 every 70 minutes or something. Its getting ridiculous how easy it is to catch a walleye. I used to enjoy having to figure them out a little.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"Its getting ridiculous how easy it is to catch a walleye."

LMBO,,,, I just got a call,,,, Boat after Boat is COMING IN right now.
I won't say where,,,, but you know, in PA, you can actually use 3 poles,,,,, 
Like maybe to 'start'? 
Just try to keep them all out!!

Crazy FUN right now,,,lol,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

We need a three rod limit in Ohio. It takes too long to get a limit …..LOL


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've fished Erie for close to 50 years....and the Good old days....Yes, they are here again!!... the lake is LOADED!!!!...


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

We need a 6 rod limit so you can limit out in 6 minutes and not waste so much gas


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Its nice to see "the good old days"again....now if the grouse,pheasant would make a comeback i would be ecstatic.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Farmhand said:


> We need a 6 rod limit so you can limit out in 6 minutes and not waste so much gas


That's part of the green new deal!


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

s.a.m said:


> That's part of the green new deal!


Well, now you’ve just gone and ruined it.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Almost a 4 man limit 1 short in 2 hrs yesterday night. 7p rods in 23 by 9p 46' out of 72nd. Went straight to the crib and that's all it took. Dipsey and spoons 3 setting 65-75. 2 setting 55-60 couple on the riggers down on the bottom.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Fish still out there! Same results , double limit 1 hour. Same place exact same leads and method.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## osubuckihound (Jun 11, 2013)

slashbait said:


> Fish still out there! Same results , double limit 1 hour. Same place exact same leads and method.


Thanks for the good morning on the water Slashbait. I've never seen anything like that in my years of fishing.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

4 man today on the line between the islands. Threw back at least 2 tickets.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishingful said:


> 4 man today on the line between the islands. Threw back at least 2 tickets.
> 
> View attachment 309487


Nice looking cooler of fish!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Two tickets in 35 minutes Friday evening in some mildly sporty conditions. 
It was actually a lot of work and was winded a bit at the end


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

threeten said:


> Two tickets in 35 minutes Friday evening in some mildly sporty conditions.
> It was actually a lot of work and was winded a bit at the end


Now that's some real speed fishing! How many rods could you fish at one time with that kind of action? We couldn't get past 2


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

slashbait said:


> Now that's some real speed fishing! How many rods could you fish at one time with that kind of action? We couldn't get past 2


We had four out two or three times But it was only one or two rods out on average.
We had four guys on the boat but two had gotten their limit earlier so it was just two of us fishing. So we had a driver and a net man helping


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! That would of made a awesome video!


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

Doboy said:


> "Its getting ridiculous how easy it is to catch a walleye."
> 
> LMBO,,,, I just got a call,,,, Boat after Boat is COMING IN right now.
> I won't say where,,,, but you know, in PA, you can actually use 3 poles,,,,,
> ...


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

All these reports of fast limits.... cherish these times boyz.....


----------



## bearhunter1959 (Aug 1, 2013)

Never fished here. Where’s the line between the islands.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I believe he would be referring to the Canadian border.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The border should show up on your GPS. It's just S of Middle Island.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

Doboy said:


> "Its getting ridiculous how easy it is to catch a walleye."
> 
> LMBO,,,, I just got a call,,,, Boat after Boat is COMING IN right now.
> I won't say where,,,, but you know, in PA, you can actually use 3 poles,,,,,
> ...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bearhunter1959 said:


> Never fished here. Where’s the line between the islands.


Yep, Canadian boarder. It's not that far north of the islands.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

slashbait said:


> lines in at 4:35, 12 eyes (17 to 24 inches) by 5:35! Rocky river yesterday, 42 to 52 feet. Double orange crush and Lorain tan line stingers off a 3 set 60 back dipsey and 30 jet 85 back. Hope they stick around!


I’m planning on kayaking out on Wednesday if the forecast stays calm. How far out of the mouth is that depth. I don’t have a fish finder so I’m not familiar with the lakes depths.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

You


Sdtactac said:


> I’m planning on kayaking out on Wednesday if the forecast stays calm. How far out of the mouth is that depth. I don’t have a fish finder so I’m not familiar with the lakes depths.


 should be able to catch them in close as long as you are able to find some clearer water.


----------

